# Sendto: Mail Recipient Does Not Work



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

I recently update my WIndows 10 Pro OS to version 1709. Since then I have been unable to use mailto function. Nothing happens when I right-click on a file (e.g. Word document) and select Send to: Mail recipient from the sub menu (see attachment). It worked before I updated my OS to the latest version. Any help would be appreciated. I use Outlook 2010 as my default email program which works fine when I attach a file manually.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I use Outlook 2016 and just tried it and it works perfectly. What happens when you try it?


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

Nothing (please see my message above).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is your Email client? Are you using Window 10 Mail? Outlook? or some Browser Based Email (ie) Yahoo? Gmail? etc
Open the app and try sending a new Email from within the app, to test, send it to yourself.
Go to* Control Panel/Default Apps*. Select *Mail,* choose the App you use for Email. 
Also, go to *Settings/Accounts/Email & app* accounts. If your account is not there, add it.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

My default for Email is shown as Microsoft Outlook and Outlook is listed in Email & App accounts. Please note above: my email client is Outlook 2010 (not using Windows Mail) or any other email application other than Microsoft Outlook. Everything worked fine until I updated Window 10 to latest version (see above).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try recreating the icon from the Word file. It might have become defective.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, press the win + r keys together in the run dialogue box copy paste:-

regsvr32 urlmon.dll (press OK, should get a success message) restart and try now.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Is Outlook already open when you select the file to send to e-mail? If not, try it.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

I tried the registry suggestion but again, nothing happens when I select a file (not opening the file) and using the Sendto method. I then tried to send a Word document while in the Word application using the Save and Send > Send Using E-Mail method and got the message shown in the attachment.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

I forgot to mention that Outlook was already open. Outlooks works fine when I attach files withing that program but none of the methods 'outside' Outlook appear to work. As I said above, everything worked find until I updated Windows 10 Pro to the latest version. I used the Windows Update Assistant app to do this.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try some of these suggestions: https://microsoftoutlooksupport.com/cannot-send-email-error-outlook-imap/


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I cannot open Spunk's link, MS have a help site for office this is a thread on your subject, I do know office 2003 had to be reset as default mail client after v1709 update.

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ent-not-working-in-outlook-2010?forum=outlook


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Spunk's link is mildly useful but pushes assisted (paid) services.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I get a cannot connect securely to this page error on edge chrome and IE, from Spunk's link.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Worked for me on FF. Get a 403 on Edge.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

Outlook is my default email application (jenae's suggestion) and spunk's suggestion cleared up temp and junk files but did not fix the problem - it appeared to have nothing to do with the real problem and did nag me to seek paid for advice. Any other suggestions please?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, post 12 has a link there are many suggestions there and many say they worked (it references your problem)

What happens when you press the win + r keys together, in the run box type:-

shell:sendto (press OK)


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

None of the suggested fixes worked for me and so I have reverted back to v1703 (from a backup image) and now everything work fine. Thanks all of you for trying to help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow I don't see how 1709 could have caused that as I have 1709 on 3 pcs and use OUtlook 2016 on all with that function working.


----------

